# Mac to PC file transfer with DAVE software or not?



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

I purchased this Dave software to transfer files. It's been an ADVENTURE to say the least. Every 30 seconds or so the netwqrk connection is apparently broken or something. Once this happens I have to restart my MAC and re-connect the network. It drives me insane. If I'm LUCKY I can transfer a 150 MB file, but sometimes after only 1 few MB's are transferred, it craps out on me. I have tried using a router AND using a direct connection with an Ethernet cable. Same problem. I am told that you don't even this DAVE software for MAC and PC's to be connected. If so how exactly do you do it? I guessing that the first step is to uninstall this DAVE software. Also on my PC I noticed a MAC/PC bridge. I imagine I gotta bridge one of the network connections?

Windows XP
Mac latest platform


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I know when I do this I do not need to run any software on the Mac. Pc file and network support is built into OS-X. We have a aMac forum here. I am going to transfer you over there. I think they will be able to help you better. They may even know what this Dave software is.


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

I think I may have solved it (although it could be too early to tell). I did manage to transfer a big 500 MB file without any failure so that's a very good sign. 
On my MAC I went to...
System Preferences > Other > Dave Network > Advanced > 
Under "Connect Via:" I saw that BOTH "Internal Modem" and "Built in Ethernet" were checked. I surmised that there was some competition going on and unchecked "Internal Modem", since I am not using a 56K modem on my MAC (only the Ethernet cable connection).


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll play monday with my Mac and post more info.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Take a look at this http://bellsouthpwp2.net/j/o/joelshoemaker/computer/mac/pcfilesharing.html


----------

